# Passives Warten



## latogt (27. Mai 2008)

Moin,

schreibe gerade ein Programm und wollte mal fragen, ob es einen Möglichkeit gibt ein Programm passiv warten zu lassen. Das Java Programm soll hinterher als Dienst laufen und alle paar Minuten einen Durchlauf starten. 

Nun könnte ich die Minuten mit _sleep();_ überbrücken, doch verbraucht der Befehl meines Wissens nach Rechenzeit. Nun ja genau das will ich ja vermeiden. Der Befehl _wait()_ für Threads wäre ne Möglichkeit. Allerdings muss der Thread dann durch einen anderen Thread geweckt werden (_notify_) und einen solchen anderen Thread wollt ich nicht implementieren. Gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Guck mal, ob dir der Link von Thomas hilft: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/237705-windows-dienst.html


----------



## latogt (27. Mai 2008)

Danke, den hab ich schon gesehen. Doch steht da nichts zum aktiven - passivem Warten. Doch habe ich mittlerweile erfahren, dass der Windows SCM den Dienst nach 30sec. abbrechen würde.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,



> Nun könnte ich die Minuten mit sleep(); überbrücken, doch verbraucht der Befehl meines Wissens nach Rechenzeit.


Das ist IMHO Käse. Du du einen Thread mit sleep(...) schlafen legst, dann verbraucht dieser keine (sichtbare) Rechenzeit mehr. 

Imho besser lesbarer als Thread.sleep(...) ist seit Java 5: TimeUnit.SECONDS.sleep(30L);

Gruß Tom


----------

